

One More Case Against Tipping - MBlume
http://www.vox.com/2014/7/17/5888347/one-more-case-against-tipping

======
scottmwinters
Regardless of the validity of the whole argument, the numbers and that graph
are ridiculous. People working a job that requires no skill and no education
are more likely to live in poverty than other workers?!?!? Thats just crazy...

